# Xorg 7.7, ATI 4200 (DRI r600) and AIGLX



## zeissoctopus (May 29, 2013)

I am an old DRI r600 ATI4200 user. If I compile Xorg 7.7 with the option 
	
	



```
WITH_NEW_XORG=YES
```
 in /etc/make.conf, I cannot enable AIGLX in Xserver 1.12.4 and Mesa 8.0.5. It is because Mesa 8.x withdraws the r600 DRI driver.


----------



## wblock@ (May 29, 2013)

That is not going to work until Radeon KMS support works.  There is a project, and it has made progress, but there is more left to do: https://wiki.freebsd.org/AMD_GPU.


----------



## adamk (May 29, 2013)

zeissoctopus said:
			
		

> I am an old dri r600 ATI4200 user. If I compile xorg 7.7 with option "WITH_NEW_XORG=YES" in /etc/make.conf, I cannot enable AIGLX in Xserver 1.12.4 & Mesa 8.0.5. It is because Mesa 8.x withdraw r600 DRI driver.



Comment out WITH_NEW_XORG from /etc/make.conf and then rebuild the graphics/libGL and graphics/dri ports.  That should get you the classic r600 driver.

Adam


----------

